
Tell HN: Massive abuse of Google's DMCA process - throwaway118822
A seemingly legal copyright enforcement company has been employing some very shady tactics for the past few years.<p>They spider the entire website, and submit the crawled links to Google for removal in small batches. Now, what they&#x27;re doing is without the question of a doubt illegal. But due to the sheer amount of notices they send out, at least 50% of them will go through just fine. I&#x27;m talking tens of millions of removed pages.<p>Considering that subtlety is not one of my strong suits. I&#x27;ll be blunt: Does Google even care that a few shady guys are manipulating SERP&#x27;s and costing them resources probably better spent elsewhere.<p>I guess it&#x27;s something to think about.
======
blcArmadillo
Just for clarification are you saying they submit all the pages on a website
whether that page contains infringed content or not and leave it up to Google
to determine if it actually does?

~~~
throwaway118822
Correct. If they actually reported infringing content, there wouldn't be an
issue to begin with.

------
arikr
Maybe worth including some contact information e.g. an anonymous email so if
someone from Google sees they can reach you

------
throwaway1181
Is this Entrua International? They are scumbags and I hope somebody fights
back

------
nyolfen
is it a reputation management service, or does it appear to be acting in a way
that aligns with one?

